# قسم خاص للمساعدة في مشاريع التخرج في مجال الميكروكنترولر



## #MAAM# (28 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

*
*لقد قمت بإنشاء هذا القسم للمساعدة في المشاريع العملية في مجال الميكروكنترولر وسأقوم بالمساعدة من المشاريع السهلة إلى المشاريع المعقدة بإذن الله*​


----------



## ahmadch (28 مايو 2012)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
_انا اريد مساعدة لدي مشروع تخرج حول fpga واريد افكار 
او application mobile وشكرا"


----------



## #MAAM# (28 مايو 2012)

ahmadch قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> _انا اريد مساعدة لدي مشروع تخرج حول fpga واريد افكار
> او application mobile وشكرا"



بالنسبة ل fpga ماليش خبرة فيها بصراحة ...................... أما بالنسبة لو عاوز تربط الموبيل مع الميكروكنترولر أوك


----------



## ahmadch (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا" على الرد السريع................................. هل تعلم vhdl language ؟

بدي اعمل لعبة صغيري متل brickbreaker ؟؟


----------



## #MAAM# (1 يونيو 2012)

ahmadch قال:


> شكرا" على الرد السريع................................. هل تعلم vhdl language ؟
> 
> بدي اعمل لعبة صغيري متل brickbreaker ؟؟



أنا قولت لحضرتك ماليش خبرة في مجال vhdl !!!

أنا خبرتي أكتر من سنتين في مجال التحكم بإستخدام الميكروكنترولر وشكرا


----------



## ahmadch (1 يونيو 2012)

انا فعلا" اسف قراءة الميكروكنترولر بالالميكروprocesseur فعلا" اسف وانا بتشكرك عل رد السريع

وانا جدا" بحاجة للمساعدة من حضرتك 

انا اولا" بدي فكرة لمشروع التخرج تكون رائعة وتكون ادر تساعدني 

شكرا" كتير


----------



## #MAAM# (2 يونيو 2012)

أنا أقدر أساعدك 

قولي الافكار اللي عندكم في مشاريع التخرج وأساعدك في إختيار الفكرة


----------



## ahmadch (3 يونيو 2012)

ما المشكلة الاساسية انو الجامعة عنا ما بتعطي الافكار نحنا بدنا نليئي وانا عم فتش بس ما شي


----------



## #MAAM# (3 يونيو 2012)

ahmadch قال:


> ما المشكلة الاساسية انو الجامعة عنا ما بتعطي الافكار نحنا بدنا نليئي وانا عم فتش بس ما شي



إنت في قسم إيه ؟؟ وشوف الطلبة من السنة اللي فاتت اللي في نفس القسم بتاعك عملوا إيه


----------



## ahmadch (3 يونيو 2012)

انا في قسم اتصالات
شيف مثلا" شخص عمل application يقدر لشخص انو لما يطلب taxi يعرف وين صار taxi وكمان taxi يعرف وين لشخص بس ما كان يقول كبف


----------



## #MAAM# (4 يونيو 2012)

ahmadch قال:


> انا في قسم اتصالات
> شيف مثلا" شخص عمل application يقدر لشخص انو لما يطلب taxi يعرف وين صار taxi وكمان taxi يعرف وين لشخص بس ما كان يقول كبف



بص يا أخي مشروع زي ده بيتعمل عن طريق gps هو اللي بيبعتلك الاحداثيات للمكان اللي موجود فيه ............. وده يمكن ربطه بالميكروكنترولر ............ حاول تشوف المشاريع والافكار المختلفه ونشوف هنعمل إيه ونتوكل على الله


----------



## ahmadch (6 يونيو 2012)

مرحبا
شو ما طلع معك شي


----------



## خاالد محمد (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ويعطيك العافية اخوي
انا بعمل مشروع قمر صناعي وفي هاد المشروع اكتر من مشروع في مجال المايكروكنترولر
بتقدر يا اخي تساعدني في مشاريع المايكروكنترولر اذا احتجت...
والله يعطيك العافية... والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## #MAAM# (9 يونيو 2012)

خاالد محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ويعطيك العافية اخوي
> انا بعمل مشروع قمر صناعي وفي هاد المشروع اكتر من مشروع في مجال المايكروكنترولر
> بتقدر يا اخي تساعدني في مشاريع المايكروكنترولر اذا احتجت...
> والله يعطيك العافية... والله يجزيك كل خير



أكيد



ahmadch قال:


> مرحبا
> شو ما طلع معك شي



أخي إنت المفروض اللي تجيب الفكرة اللي تناسبك


----------



## abaty20 (9 يونيو 2012)

أريد كيفية النحكم ف جهاز التغذية الاحتياطية وكيف اسوي له حماية .... لانه موضوع تخرجي اتمنى منكم المساعدة لو كان بالإمكان ذلكـــ


----------



## #MAAM# (9 يونيو 2012)

abaty20 قال:


> أريد كيفية النحكم ف جهاز التغذية الاحتياطية وكيف اسوي له حماية .... لانه موضوع تخرجي اتمنى منكم المساعدة لو كان بالإمكان ذلكـــ



أخي أنا خبرة أكثر من سنتين ونصف في مجال التحكم بإستخدام الميكروكنترولر ............. وأنت مشروع تخرجك أعتقد في الكهرباء


----------



## خاالد محمد (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا الك والله يعطيك العافية اذا اي شي بدي اياه رح احكيلك
شكرا الك مرة ثانية


----------



## #MAAM# (11 يونيو 2012)

خاالد محمد قال:


> شكرا الك والله يعطيك العافية اذا اي شي بدي اياه رح احكيلك
> شكرا الك مرة ثانية



على الرحب والسعة


----------



## arwa158 (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياباش مهندس MAAM


 عندنا مشكلة بسيطة في microcontroller ، احنا شغالين مشروع عن traffic light باستخدام microcontroller atmega 16 ، عملنا design ونفذنا المشروع باستخدام codevision و protous و عملنا simulation والدائرة اشتغلت في simulation حلو جدا ، و عند تنفيذ الدائرة عمليا hardware لاحظنا انو في pins معينة مابتطلع output ( من pin23 الى pin27 ) مع انه الدائرة شغالة في simulation ، عايزين نعرف السبب و الحل 
ومشكور مقدما


----------



## #MAAM# (13 يونيو 2012)

arwa158 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ياباش مهندس MAAM
> 
> 
> عندنا مشكلة بسيطة في microcontroller ، احنا شغالين مشروع عن traffic light باستخدام microcontroller atmega 16 ، عملنا design ونفذنا المشروع باستخدام codevision و protous و عملنا simulation والدائرة اشتغلت في simulation حلو جدا ، و عند تنفيذ الدائرة عمليا hardware لاحظنا انو في pins معينة مابتطلع output ( من pin23 الى pin27 ) مع انه الدائرة شغالة في simulation ، عايزين نعرف السبب و الحل
> ومشكور مقدما



ممكن ترفعي ملف البروتس والكود ................ لازم أبص على الرسمة


----------



## arwa158 (13 يونيو 2012)

اخوي maam رسلت ملف البروتس و الكود على ايميلك msn ، حاولت ارفع الملف بس مارضى


----------



## #MAAM# (13 يونيو 2012)

arwa158 قال:


> اخوي maam رسلت ملف البروتس و الكود على ايميلك msn ، حاولت ارفع الملف بس مارضى



من 23 إلى 27 على الكنترولر مش واصلة بحاجة أصلا ............. وبالنسبة للكود مش راض يفتح معايا ............ إبعتيه تاني لو سمحتي كامل علشان إنت بعتي الملف بتاع project بس ومابعتيش ملف c وبقية الملفات وشكرا


----------



## arwa158 (13 يونيو 2012)

اوو صح آسفة اخوووي معليش رسلت التصميم الخطأ ، ارجع لايميلك رسلتهم مرة ثانية 
تعبناك معانا اخوي


----------



## #MAAM# (13 يونيو 2012)

arwa158 قال:


> اوو صح آسفة اخوووي معليش رسلت التصميم الخطأ ، ارجع لايميلك رسلتهم مرة ثانية
> تعبناك معانا اخوي



مفيش حاجة وصلت على الايميل


----------



## arwa158 (13 يونيو 2012)

اعمل check مرة تانية للايميل ، معليش تعبناك معنا


----------



## #MAAM# (13 يونيو 2012)

arwa158 قال:


> اعمل check مرة تانية للايميل ، معليش تعبناك معنا



أول حاجة مفيش أي تعب بإذن الله

بالنسبة للمشروع عاوز أوضحلك شوية نقط
1) المشاريع اللي بتشتغل على البروتس غالبا ما بتشتغل عملي يمكن بنسبة 99% لأني جربت الموضوع ده كتير قبل كدا
2) بالنسبة للمشكلة بتاعتك إن المشروع مش شغال صح أصلا على البروتس ......... بمعنى إن التوقيت بتاع الميكرو مكنش مظبوط وبما إن البروتس أبطأ كتير من الحقيقي فهيه كانت شغالة أصلا برضه على الواقع بس إنتي مش واخده بالك لأنها سريعة جدا لأنه ببساطة هيه على البروتس سريهة جدا فبالتالي على الواقع هتبقى أسرع بكتير ومش هتاخدي بالك منها
3) أنا عدلت configuration بتاع المشروع وخليت clock = 4MHz علشان يبقى الكود زي البروتس بالظبط
4) كده المشروع شغال صح وجربية وقوليلي النتيجة .............. إستعملي ww.hex اللي أنا عملتله compile وشكرا ............ وأنا بعتلك الملفات الصحيحة وشكرا


----------



## arwa158 (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يامهندس....
طبعا جربنا الكود وماشتغل كويس ، لاحظنا انو PORTC ماشتغل لا في simulation ولا كهاردوير


----------



## #MAAM# (14 يونيو 2012)

arwa158 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يامهندس....
> طبعا جربنا الكود وماشتغل كويس ، لاحظنا انو PORTC ماشتغل لا في simulation ولا كهاردوير



portc شغال في simulation يا باشمهندسة كويس .................. حضرتك غيرتي clock وإنتي بتربرمجي ................ معناها غيرتي clock frequency على programmer


----------



## خاالد محمد (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم يعطيك العافية يا اخوي
لو سمحت بدي برنامج على pic بحيث انو عندي 10 leds من 1-10
وبدي كل ما يضوي led يبعت للجهاز رقم بحيث انو يوضح مين من led اشتغل
يعني ضوا led رقم 1 يبعت ال pic رقم 1 للجهاز وعندما يضوي led 1&2 يبعت رقم 3 في الديسميل 0011 يعني بوضح انو ال led رقم 1&2 ضوو
وشكرا الك


----------



## arwa158 (18 يونيو 2012)

طيب ياباش مهندس ....
احنا شغالين ب timer1 و PORTC عندو وظيفتين input / output وو ظيفة تانية ، هل timer 1 بتعامل مع PORTC وبالتالي PORTC ممكن يكون شغال وظيفة تانية يعني ما ك input/output 
ومشكوور مقدما


----------



## خاالد محمد (20 يونيو 2012)

طيب سوال لو سمحت 
بدي اشبك ال pic مع lab view ممكن تحكيلي كيف اذا عندك فكرة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الكريم maam مشكور على فتح هذا الموضوع الذي يحتاجة الكثيرين . ومن باب المساعده نرجوا من الاخوه الذين عندهم مشاريع رفعها على المنتدى وذلك لنكون قادرين على المساعده في المشاريع.


----------



## ahmansour (23 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم، أنا عندي مشروع تخرج للتحكم بالمايكروكونترولر عن طريق الشبكة المحلية، فهل عندك أي فكرة عن هذا الموضوع؟ أروجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmadch (25 يونيو 2012)

هل باستطاعتك مساعدتي ؟؟؟ حول ان اقوم controle لكهربة البيت عبر microcontoller؟؟


----------



## ahmadch (25 يونيو 2012)

وهذا جزء من مشروع تخرج ارجو رد سريع لان بدي قدم الفكرة للجامعة وشكرا"


----------



## ahmadch (25 يونيو 2012)

وهل باستطاعتك اعطائي موعد لكي نناقش الموضوع سويا"


----------



## خاالد محمد (29 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافية يا اخوي 
بتمنى تساعدني وبالسرعة القصوى
انو ارسل بيانات من pic الى pic اخر 
حيث يتم ارسال البيانات عن طريق قطعة ال XBee في كل pic 
واحد برسل والاخر يستقبل


----------



## ahmadch (1 يوليو 2012)

?????????????


----------



## ahmadch (9 يوليو 2012)

??????????????


----------



## mo'menhassan (9 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج مساعدتكم ضروري في برنامج للميكرو كنترولر محتاج اعدل فيه شويه حاجات بسيطه مشروعي عباره عن lmi
سينسور يقيس طول وزاويه ووضع
محتاج اعدل فيه المعادلات وخاصه انا اول سنه ميكا ترونكس ومليش في برمجه الميكرو كنترولر رجاء الرد بسرعه]

البرنامج اهوه
#include "D:\Teaching\Experemental Methods\Dr. A.Helmy\temp.h" //



#define LCD_ENABLE_PIN PIN_D0 //the LCD "Enable pin" is connectedto microcontroller via PIN_D0
#define LCD_RS_PIN PIN_D1 //the LCD "Rs pin" is connectedto microcontroller via PIN_D1
#define LCD_RW_PIN PIN_D2 //the LCD "RW pin" is connectedto microcontroller via PIN_D2
#define LCD_DATA_PORT D // to define that the "4 data pins" is connected to (D4 D5 D6 D7)
#include <lcd4.c> // lib. of the 4 lines LCD 



void main() // the start of the code
{
float32 sensor_A , sensor_B , threshold_A , A , B , Buzz; //declaring the variables as float becouse it may contain fractions
lcd_init(); // LCD initializing code ... must be called before operating LCD



setup_adc_ports(ALL_ANALOG); // defining that all supporting analoge pins are used as analoge.
setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL); 


// TODO: USER CODE!!


while (1) // closed loop for continous running
{

// Reading ADC ... sensors (LM35) and Thresholds (potentiometers).
set_adc_channel(0); // setting the ADC channel to be reed from is channel 0
delay_us(100); // allowing a delay of time to let the physical hardware ready for getting a true stable reading 
Sensor_A=read_adc(); // reading the frist temp. sensor

set_adc_channel(1);
delay_us(100);
Sensor_B=read_adc(); // reading the Secound temp. sensor

set_adc_channel(2);
delay_us(100);
threshold_A=read_adc(); // Reading the threshold (potentiometer) reading




if (Sensor_A > (threshold_A*2/5)) // threshold_A has a range from 0 to 1023 which need to be scaled dowen to 0 --> 400
{
A = 1; // buzzer flag ... used as a warning
output_high(PIN_B6); // turn LED on
output_high(PIN_B7); // turn Fan on
}
else 
{
A = 0; // raise the flag down 
output_low(PIN_B6); // turn LED off
output_low(PIN_B7); // turn Fan off
}

if (Sensor_B > (threshold_A*2/5))
{
B = 1;
output_high(PIN_C1);
output_high(PIN_C4);
}
else 
{
B = 0;
output_low(PIN_C1);
output_low(PIN_C4);
}


if (A == 1 && B == 1) // if both flags are on .... turn buzzer on and raise the buzz flag
{
Buzz = 1;
output_high(PIN_B0);
}
else 
{
Buzz = 0;
output_low(PIN_B0);
}




//writing to LCD
lcd_gotoxy (1,0); //goinig to 0,0 (line 0 , character 0)... 
printf(LCD_PUTC, "Temp.A is %lfC",Sensor_A*500/1032); //displaying the temp. reading while (%lfC) is used when displaing the value of a float variable
lcd_gotoxy (1,1);
printf(LCD_PUTC, "Temp.B is %lfC",Sensor_B*500/1032);
lcd_gotoxy (1,2);
if (A==1)
printf(LCD_PUTC, "FanA:ON ");
else
printf(LCD_PUTC, "FanA:OFF");
if (B==1)
printf(LCD_PUTC, " FanB:ON");
else
printf(LCD_PUTC, "FanB:OFF");
if (A == 0 && B == 0)
{
lcd_gotoxy (1,2);
printf(LCD_PUTC, "FanA & FanB: OFF");
}
lcd_gotoxy (1,3);
if (Buzz == 1)
printf(LCD_PUTC, " Alarm ON ");
else 
printf(LCD_PUTC, " Alarm OFF ");


delay_ms (500);


}

}


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 يوليو 2012)

لو سمحت هل حضرتك اشتغلت علي arduino board قبل كده لأني محتاج فيها مساعدة .....محتاج برنامج علشان اربط Arduino board with ZigBee wireless node وده علشان ابعت درجة حراره وعلشان الZigBee تفهم بتحتاج شكل frame معين مكون من 10 بايت.......ارجو الرد السريع علشان محتاج الجزء ده في مشروع التخرج بتاعي وهناقش المشروع بعد يومين ولو حضرتك ما كنتش تعرف ياريت لو تقدر تدلني علي حد يعرف ....متشكر جدا


----------



## eng_sultans (29 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أنا يا شباب عندي مشروع تخرج عن موثوقية النظام الكهربائي 
استخدم Microcontroller Ardunio Uno 
أحتاج احسب عدد مرات انقطاع الكهرباء وكم المدة الزمنية للإنقطاعات
فكرة المشروع أني اوصل led مع switch وكل مرة اطفي اللمبة يحسبلي عدد مرات الانطفاءات والوقت اللي استغرقته اللمبة وهي طافية.
طبعا برمجة المايكروكنترولر بلغة سي
اتمنى اذا فيه احد فاهم في المايكروكنترولر يساعدني وشكرا لكم...


----------

